# North Georgia trout fishing locations?



## Vance1012 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok so as some of you saw I recently got serious into fly fishing for the first time, I have actually been able to convince my dad to get into it to. His name on here is Broken Arrow 68 and this is awesome because I've never been able to get him into any kind of fishing before. Now that we have something to do together other than hunting we know that we can hit the Hooch below BD and do good(as we have done) but want to know of some other locations a little further north. Pretty much somewhere that we can take a trip every once in a while to get away. We would both appreciate any advice on some spots to go that would be worth it, thanks for any info and tight lines!


----------



## Trout4me (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's a good place to start.






Jim


----------



## Vance1012 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks I'll have to look around see if I can find a copy.


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 3, 2015)

Your local library probably has a copy. It's kinda slim picking right now with the warm weather. Tallulah, Chatooga, and the Hooch above Helen are all good bets when it cools down some. If you want little wild fish, get a topo map check out the feeders...


----------



## fishndoc (Aug 3, 2015)

August and September are the worst months for trout fishing in this part of the country.  Tail waters, and if you are willing to do some serious hiking to the high altitude streams of the Smokies, are about the only place to find decent fishing.  Come October, things really open up, starting with DH in NC.

This time of the year, I pretty much leave the trout alone, and aggravate the bream and bass (with my fly rod).


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Aug 3, 2015)

Trout4me said:


> Here's a good place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have all 4 editions. Got the first one in my Christmas stocking in 93, when I was 13. Best GA trout fishing book ever written, bar none.


----------



## injun joe (Aug 3, 2015)

Another good reference is the NGTO website. They have a forum similar to this where folks post their fishing exploits on different streams, both good and bad.
Good folks who will share a lot of info.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Aug 4, 2015)

You've got tons of options within a moderate drive.  Closest, other than the Chattahoochee tailwater, will be Amicolola Creek up GA 400 near Dawsonville.  Wait until November when the delayed harvest season opens.  Very easy trip for a good half day of fishing.

North of there, you've got more streams than I can write about here.  Some good, some great.  If you're in the Helen area, stop by the shop and we'll give you a copy of the DNR Trout Streams of Georgia map and we'll even mark it up for you so you'll know where to start.

Until then, here are some teasers:
- upper Chattahoochee River
- Dukes Creek at Smithgall Woods
- public section of the Soque River
- Smith Creek below Unicoi (Smith) Lake during DH
- Chattooga River on GA/SC line (make this a full day)
- Wildcat Creek near Lake Burton
- Tallulah River north of Burton

It's a lot of fun figuring things out so get on out there.


----------



## Resica (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey Jimmy. At what water temp. do you suggest trout anglers quit fishing for them?


----------



## Vance1012 (Aug 4, 2015)

Jimmy Harris said:


> You've got tons of options within a moderate drive.  Closest, other than the Chattahoochee tailwater, will be Amicolola Creek up GA 400 near Dawsonville.  Wait until November when the delayed harvest season opens.  Very easy trip for a good half day of fishing.
> 
> North of there, you've got more streams than I can write about here.  Some good, some great.  If you're in the Helen area, stop by the shop and we'll give you a copy of the DNR Trout Streams of Georgia map and we'll even mark it up for you so you'll know where to start.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir, we might make a trip to see you earlier than November just to get a head start. I look forward to the adventures ahead on the trout streams.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Aug 6, 2015)

Resica said:


> Hey Jimmy. At what water temp. do you suggest trout anglers quit fishing for them?



We quit fishing when daytime water temps start bumping 70 degrees.  And then we'll only fish in the morning before things warm up.  With big fish, you're dealing with a whole different ballgame when water temps get high.  You hook a big guy and it's like making a fat boy run a marathon.  Even if they swim off when released, they'll die overnight from a buildup of lactic acid.  I've seen big fish literally go into a full body cramp after being landed in warm water.  

Small, high elevation streams may get warm but it's more about quality of fishing than it is about killing fish when you're going after 7 inchers rather than 7 pounders.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2015)

Jimmy Harris said:


> You've got tons of options within a moderate drive.  Closest, other than the Chattahoochee tailwater, will be Amicolola Creek up GA 400 near Dawsonville.  Wait until November when the delayed harvest season opens.  Very easy trip for a good half day of fishing.
> 
> North of there, you've got more streams than I can write about here.  Some good, some great.  If you're in the Helen area, stop by the shop and we'll give you a copy of the DNR Trout Streams of Georgia map and we'll even mark it up for you so you'll know where to start.
> 
> ...



Good report and advise. Many years ago I had access to the private part of the Soque river just above Mark of the Potter. Had to belly crawl in a few spots over the small mtn. to get down to the half of the stream I could fish on. It was amazing pristine water where you could call your strike on any particular cast.


----------

